# logicnerd411's Collection



## logicnerd411 (Aug 10, 2003)

*logicnerd411\'s Collection*

Inspired by jtice's thread, here is my collection as of August 10, 2003:







10 so far - and it will grow... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Dan


----------



## jtice (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: logicnerd411\'s Collection*

Very nice start Log.
I like how you labled them. I need to do that to mine sometime.


----------

